# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Ασυρματη Σύνδεση

## dodo01

Παρακαλώ, θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με ενημερωσει πως μπορω να συνδεθώ ?
Διαθέτω ασύρματη κάρτα ΤΝΕΤ 1130 WLAN Adapter και εσωτερική κεραία

----------


## sv1her

Καλησπέρα.
Διάβασε εδω 
http://www.awmn.net/?id=quickstart (από το ιντερνετ)

και εδω 
http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... gMeIn2.pdf (από το ιντερνετ)

----------


## Ventrix

κάνε ένα scan και πες μας τι πιάνεις!

----------

